# Moss for Groundcover



## ekulrenlig (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience or comments about using moss as a ground cover in landscaping areas? I was thinking about using moss instead of wood chips or other mulches to control weeds and hold moisture in the soil. The areas I'm thinking about receive partial sun and are relatively dry. What types of moss would be best?


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

I found this website on moss. It is very informative and has some great pics and ideas.
http://www.mossacres.com/info_3.asp
You got me thinking of a moss garden now!!
Big boulders covered in moss with some nice ferns scatterd about. A small water feature and a place to sit and enjoy the coolness of the shade. 
I am in Southern Michigan but I can relate it to the cedar swamps of Northern Michigan. Might be a good place to try some moss harvesting. Private land of course because we are not allowed to harvest anything off public land. Good luck.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> The areas I'm thinking about receive partial sun and are relatively dry.


Ayuh,... In my experince, Moss loves Shade,+ Wet conditions...
I had it Bad at 1 of my houses, til I cut down the 130' poplar tree...


----------



## ekulrenlig (Sep 1, 2008)

That is a pretty nice website, thanks for sharing. A moss garden definitely sounds like a good project. I'm concerned I don't have enough shade and moisture to get some established. However, I was reading that fern mosses may be able to withstand more sunlight. Also, Irish Moss (which isn't technically a moss) looks very cool and is supposed to be pretty hardy for both cold weather and sunlight, but apparently it is somewhat invasive. Anybody else have any experience, or pictures, using moss in their landscaping projects.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

You can create your own areas of dense shade. Use a pergola topped with shade cloth or a climbing vine. A small tree will create enough shade for a miniature moss garden. You could create an exhibit of moss in different locations through out your troublesome area. It would be easier to maintain/comtrol this way. Ostrich ferns will do well with a little sun and cover some great ground in a few short years. Check out some Hostas as well. Pachysandra and myrtle can be planted to cover some area as well.


----------



## jules4 (Jul 7, 2010)

ekulrenlig said:


> Also, Irish Moss (which isn't technically a moss) looks very cool and is supposed to be pretty hardy for both cold weather and sunlight, but apparently it is somewhat invasive. Anybody else have any experience, or pictures, using moss in their landscaping projects.


Here are some pictures taken this April of a moss garden/dry water feature I built last summer. I have "Irish moss" planted on the left side of the dry stream, since this gets more sun, and I can confirm that it's winter hardy (I'm in zone 5b) - it came through the winter great and has really taken off this summer. 

Make sure you water genuine moss (i.e., not Irish) very regularly for the first two months or so after planting it. After it's established moss can easily take periods of drought (it just goes dormant), but won't do well in an area that is consistently dry.


----------



## jules4 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's a pic I just took today, to give you an idea of how the Irish Moss take's off - it's easy to see how it can be invasive.


----------

